# WRF vs WMR



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

The difference appears to be like comparing .22 long to a .22 long rifle,


yet on the box of the shorter .22 WRF it says not for revolvers.

I checked wiki, but would rather explore the combined wisdom here. 

It appears my Marlin 25m is not an issue, but what about my Rossi M515? Anyone have an idea what the issue could be?


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Does the round fit the chamber? That's the issue.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I read on the Marlin site tht the.22 WRF is the slower heavier bulleted predecessor to the WMR. They also say that the WRF is less accurate. To answer the original question, you can ,according to the poster , shoot the two cartridges interchangeably. NOTE: I am only writing what I read. Confirm that it is true before trying it yourself!

GW

P.S. Is that an OV-10 Bronco in your avatar?


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Bronco's for Peace. Yep that's the plane.

I have read the WRF is interchangeable with the WMR in rifles (you may have feeding issues from some magazines).

However the box is marked "not for revolvers". I'm trying to find out why.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks like I might be onto something. Older revolvers in .22 WRF have a smaller bore than .22 WMR. Jacketed ammo could cause problems in the older guns.

As for My Rossi, shoot away. I might even get better groups.

As for why I bought the stuff, .22 WMR has been like hen's teeth to find. 
And it wasn't until I got home hat I noticed the difference. 
Maybe we should label it a bit more distinctively like: ".22 MAG SHORT but only slightly shorter than a WMR but not that short." "Not for antique WRF"


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

At one time I had a Ruger Super Single Six with auxilliary .22 Magnum (.22 WMR) cyoinder. I used this revolver for squirrel hunting for a long while. My favorite combination was to insert the .22 WMR cylinder and load the gun with Remington .22 Winchester Rim Fire (.22 WRF). I preferred the .22 WRF over the .22 L.R. because the slightly larger cartridges were easier to handle with cold hands. Further the .22 WRF was deadly accurate in my gun. When varmint hunting (crows) I used .22 WMR ammunition.

I knew of several Colt Officers Models that were chambered for .22 WRF. Fine revolvers.

Incidentally, the .22 WMR is loaded to higher pressures. So .22 WRF in .22 WMR guns, but no .22 WMR in .22 WRF guns!

Bob Wright


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I used to have a Ruger SS6 too with a 9'5 barrel.

I carried it on the farm while mowing or pruning Xmas trees. .22 mag worked great on chucks.

I used .22 or 22 mag shotshell on driller [carpenter] bees. That was fun.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

CW said:


> However the box is marked "not for revolvers". I'm trying to find out why.


Because the case length is shorter, so the cartridge doesn't extend into the whole space that a WMR would. Most likely you'll erode the WMR case-mouth shoulder by shooting WRF in a WMR revolver.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

CW said:


> Bronco's for Peace. Yep that's the plane.
> 
> I have read the WRF is interchangeable with the WMR in rifles (you may have feeding issues from some magazines).
> 
> However the box is marked "not for revolvers". I'm trying to find out why.


I believe, is has to do with they use a plated bullet instead of full jacketed, and that in some revolvers it will sheer lead. I've shot them in a single six and they worked ok, but dirty.


----------

